# Software engineer profession for Quebec



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi,

I am Software engineer. 

I want to know what should I select in "*Quel métier ou quelle profession envisagez-vous d'exercer au Québec?*" or "*Which trade or profession do you plan to practice in Quebec?*" for CSQ application.

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

*Training area for Software engineer*

Hi,

I am a Software Engineer by profession and have completed my Master's degree as "Master of Science in Software Engineer".

I am filling CSQ application and in it they have asked to select training area under "Find your training area" or "Recherchez votre domaine de formation". I am not able to find Software Engineer profession in this list. There are some close matches like "Computer Science" and "Information Technology".

Please let me know which one to select. If none then should I write "Software Engineer" manually. If I write it manually, will I be able to gain points.

Thanks


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi,

I am software engineer by profession. Following are my education qualifications:
Bachelor of Science in Software Development - 4 years.
Master of Science in Software Engineer - 1 year.

I want to know what should I select in Area of training for both degree. The closest match I am getting is Computer science or computer engineer.

And what profession should I select? The nearest matching I am getting is "Technology professional".

Please guide.


Thanks


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone pls


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

*Area of training for Software Engineer degree for Quebec immigration*

Hi,

I am filling CSQ for and in it I am confused what to select in "Area of training" for my Master's degree, which is titled as "Master of Science in Software engineering".

And also what professional should I choose for "Profession to practice in Quebec". I am not able to find "Software engineer" their. The only closest entry I can find are "Computer science and Information technology".

Thanks


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

*Profession for Software Engineer - Quebec immigration*

Hi,

I am software engineer and have Master's degree in Software Engineering as well.

While filling out CSQ form for Quebec, I don't know which profession to choose as there is no entry for Software engineer. The only close matches I am getting are "Computer Science" or "Information Technology".

Should I skip selection and manually write "Software Enginner" there.

Thanks


----------



## jonsnowax (Jan 7, 2018)

*Area of training for Quebec immigration*

Hi,

I want to know what should i select in Area of training for bachelor and master degree.

My bachelor degree is in "Bachelor of Science Software Development". Its of 4 years.

My master degree is in "Master of Science in Software Engineering". Its of 1 year.

I am not able to find Software Development or Software Engineering in Area of training.
Should I select Computer science or Computer engineering as it is closely matches them.

Please guide.

Thanks


----------

